# New 30rls Owner Checking In



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

action My wife and I are back into RV'ing with our 4th TT, and the new 30RLS is fantastic. We've had it out twice, and except for some drawer fit problems, the TT has performed flawlessly...even in a real honest-to-G Texas thunderstorm in Fredrickburg on Mar 23-24, .... no leaks!

I discovered this website, and have been browsing and taking in all the suggestions, Mods, critiques and general topics.....this is Great!!!

Discovered right away that my new 30RLS is short on external storage , so started a project to add external storage. I store all water/sewage stuff in one box, and all chocks, levelers, wheel covers in the other.

The rack is inside the original dimensions - 11" total depth, and fits behind the original spare tire carrier. Total weight added is 156 lbs.

As soon as I figure out how to add pictures, I'll post this up in the Mods section if anyone is interested.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Jay,

Welcome action

Please post pictures, always great to see people's ideas. There is a tutorial for posting pic. Do a search for picture posting, Vdub wrote it.

Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome...glad you found us!


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

Here are the pics of the rear storage I made for my 30RLS. It stays within the original rear projection (only 11" deep), and adds 156 lbs (loaded). Made from 2x2 angle Iron and expanded metal. welded two 9" 1-1/4 receivers to the frame I-Beams, and mounted the rack on 1-14 square tubing (rack is removable). Tool boxes are Delta Hopper boxes 32" L x 10-3/4 D x 13" H, bolted to rack.

I store water/sewer hoses/accessories in one, and chocks/levelers/wheel covers in the other.

I posted these pics in the Gallery, so they are avail to others.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jay

Outstanding Mod!!!! Welcome to Outbackers.com action and Congrats on the new TT







.

Now can you drive to Canada and build me one
















Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulatins and Good Luck action

Mod looks great, nice and neat, looks factory.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Jay,

Looks like a real pro job. When you finish with Thor in Canada, I will be ready for you in NY
















Jared


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jay,

Welcome to yet another Texan! Glad you joined us!

Nice TT and congrats on the mod.

Maybe we'll see ya around the Lone Star State.

Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Jay, we might need to hook up. We have an '05 30RLS, as well. I'd love to compare notes/experiences with the trailer (we have had ours for a couple of months now). I like the storage box you did...I wonder how difficult it would be to do it with aluminum (to keep the weight down)?

Enjoy the new TT!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Jay
That mod is great looks very neat








Don


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

proffsionl said:


> Jay, we might need to hook up. We have an '05 30RLS, as well. I'd love to compare notes/experiences with the trailer (we have had ours for a couple of months now). I like the storage box you did...I wonder how difficult it would be to do it with aluminum (to keep the weight down)?
> 
> Enjoy the new TT!!!
> [snapback]33796[/snapback]​


I looked at aluminum, but the cost almost doubled, and the welder I hired to fabricate it said to use 1/8" 2x2 angle iron. Total cost was $577.00 as it is:
Tool Boxes - $104 ea + $19 shipping,
Materials - $100
Receivers - $50 (from internet source)
Welder - $200

My e-mail is [email protected] - Keep in touch.

We've had our 30RLS since Feb, and love it.
My only complaints were poor drawer fittings...had to redo some drawer slides.
No major problems (even went thru a big T-storm), no leaks.


----------

